# Birkebeinerrittet: Help with registration?



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey - 

I would like to register for 2011 Birkebeinerrittet - as I understand it, foreigners can still register.

I am having trouble with Google Translate, and I want to make sure that I sign up for the right thing.

Would someone who speaks Norwegian be able to help me out?


----------



## Farris05 (Jul 14, 2009)

Try this link to the english version: http://www.birkebeiner.no/English/


----------

